# Advice on Rod/Reel for up to $500



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi

I'm tired with using cheaper gear after losing a good fish to a snapped rod last weekend. My main reason up until now has been worried about losing gear overboard but am a little less concerned now i have the PA set up the way I want. Have come into some cash this week so am thinking to splash out a bit.

Looking for a reel and a rod to match for up to $500 (but am happy to spend less if there is something nearly as good for a lot less). What im looking for would be fairly multi purpose, needs to be able to handle good sized snapper and mulloway (hopefully). Ideally not something that would be overkill for a bit of bream fishing though. May not be possible to meet both needs? Fully expecting i will get a wide range of opinions but thats a good thing.

Cheers, Sean


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Hard to go past a Shimano Stradic Ci4 2500 as an all round reel. $200 - $250.
Can't hep with the rods. I just use cheap glass tipped ones.

Why not get two rods to cover your needs, spool the Ci4 with 10lb braid, and use leaders between 6lb and 20lb depending wha you're fishing for?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Ado, they look good. I also noticed the Shimano Rarenium C14 for only slightly more but with stronger drag. Anyone know much about them? Great idea on the 2 rods, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I was told they are a good upgrade from the stradic Ci4 But if you hold out just a bit I think the rarenium will come down in price as they have just released a new model in Japan


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Suggestion - Shimano T-Curve T Series 3-6kg or 5-8kg with a Stradic FJ 2500 or 3000.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

BrettoQLD said:


> Suggestion - Shimano T-Curve T Series 3-6kg or 5-8kg with a Stradic FJ 2500 or 3000.


I think this is a very good suggestion Sean. I'd go the 3-6kg with the FJ3000 for a bit of extra line capacity.
I have a Shimano T-curve inshore travel 3-5kg (3 piece ) with a Stradic FI 2500 and really like it. Caught good sized snapper and still enough sensitivy for whiting etc. Good for soft plastic casting too.


GlenelgKiller said:


> I also noticed the Shimano Rarenium C14 for only slightly more but with stronger drag.


The Stradic has up to 8kg drag in the 3000 or 2500 - thats pretty hefty and more than enough for the line rating you're likely to use.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

So, decided to get 1 nice reel with 2 spools so that I could change between my ocean and lake fishing. My number 1 target species is snapper so that needed to be the guiding factor. Narrowed my decision down to 3 reels and headed to Ray & Annes this morning. Got really good service there from a guy who is a yakker himself (used to write for Blade mag) but is without a yak at the moment.

Was looking at the Shimano Stradic FJ and Stradic CI4 range and they felt great however neither came with a spare spool. Cost of an additional spool over $50 for each but still within budget. And then I was shown the Shimano Rarenium CI4 which felt even nicer than the Stradic CI4 and with a cost of only $30 more included a spare spool. Jackpot!

Matched it up with a Berkley Graphite 7ft Rod at a low enough price that I was willing to put aside my nervousness that I will break it and I'm ready to go this weekend!

Final wash up: Shimano Rarenium CI4 2500FA with spare spool matched with a Berkley Tournament Pro 5-9kg Graphite 7ft Rod = $369 total cost. I'm happy with that.

Thanks again everyone for the advice and I will see you out there!

Sean


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Great stuff GlenelgKiller. Why not use your remaining $129 to buy a lightweight 7' rod at about 2-4kg. 5-9kg may be a tad heavy for flicking plastics as snags for bream or popper fishing for whiting. Fill one spool with 4lb braid for estuary and the other with 10lb to 15lb for your snapper. Three fluro leaders at 6lb, 10lb and 20lb and you're set for anything,


----------

